# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) >  Διάφορα Ιπτάμενα Δελφίνια [Various Hydrofoils and Flying Dolphins]

## nautikos

Παντως προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ περισσοτερο ο τυπος "*Κομετα*", απο τον τυπο ''*Κολχιδα*''. Ο λογος ειναι οτι η "*Κομετα*" εχει πιο πολλες καμπυλες απο την ''*Κολχιδα*'' που ειναι καπως πιο τετραγωνισμενη. Περα απο τα ρωσικα υδοπτερυγα μου αρεσουν τα ιταλικα *Rodriquez* και συγκεκριμενα ο τυπος _RHS160F_, οπως ηταν τα* Mega Dolphin XXX, XXXI & ΧΧΧΙΙ* της _Ceres_, τα οποια πριν απο 2 χρονια τα πετσοκοψανε στο Περαμα.

----------


## Leo

Κι εμένα τα στρογγυλεμένα μ' αρέσουνε. Στην ερώτηση πόση είναι η ζωή των δελφινιών υπάρχει απάντηση? Δεν βλέπω νέα σκαριά.... Γατιά μόνο τύπου .........cat ή cat.......... :?:

----------


## nautikos

Οπως λες και συ Leo, τα _γατια_ φαγανε τα _δελφινια ._ Η ''μοδα'' των υδροπτερυγων σιγουρα εχει περασει εδω και πολλα χρονια. Υπαρχουν μερικα ναυπηγεια που χτιζουν ακομα τετοια πλοια, αν παραγγελθουν φυσικα, οπως πχ το _ουκρανικο_* Feodosiya Shipyard* και το _ιταλικο_ *Rodriquez*. Κυριως δουλευουν μονο οσα εχουν απομεινει. Στην Ελλαδα πριν απο μερικα χρονια, ειχαν αφανησει δια οξυγονοκοπης αρκετα κομματα. Οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα, ο μεσος αναμενομενος χρονος λειτουργιας τους ειναι μια 5+ ακομα.

----------


## Haddock

Κοντινή λήψη κατά τη διάρκεια της "πτήσης"...

Copyright-Πηγή

fldn.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Το υδροπτέρυγο ΑΙΓΛΗ στο μανδράκι της Ρόδου (21/5/2008)

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο Μανδράκι της Ρόδου...

----------


## nautikos

Ωραια ειναι βαμμενο, που παει αυτο δρομολογιο?

----------


## mike_rodos

Ρόδος - Μαρμαρίς (Τουρκία). Το γράφει και πάνω στο σκάφος αν φαίνεται!!!

----------


## akis

πωσ μπορω να τα κατεβασω :Confused:

----------


## mike_rodos

Αφιερωμένες στον nautikos γνωρίζοντας την τρέλα του για ιπτάμενα δελφινάκια μας!!! ¶φιξη στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου από Τουρκία (22/7)

iviskos2.jpg

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 

Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο υδροπτέρυγο το οποίο ανήκε στην Thassos ferries με το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

Ευχαριστώ

----------

